# Earn money and free product! Pro Staffers Needed!



## bowhunt_pro (Dec 31, 2003)

Group, 
We have a new client and are seeking dealers to carry this exciting new line of scents. We are offering Pro Staff Positions, Free Product and Comissions for folks in Ohio, Indiana, Michigan, Illinois, Pennsylvania, West Virginia, Kentucky or Tennessee to help introduce this product to dealers. 

Join DRD Outdoor Sports and Team G-Bow now!

For more information please contact us via e-mail only! 
[email protected]









Team G-Bow


----------



## DannyG (Dec 3, 2003)

Dont want any dealers in Texas? Man I need a bottle of the elk powder?
Looks cool, good luck and best wishes!

DannyG


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

What about WI


----------



## jwbagm (Dec 12, 2004)

*need help in va.*

if you need help in va. let me know


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

i live in maryland


----------



## bowhunt_pro (Dec 31, 2003)

Sorry just the states listed at this time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

South western PA here and I also hunt north Central WV. Would definately give it a try.


----------



## bowhunt_pro (Dec 31, 2003)

Ttt Ttt Ttt


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

If you are just looking for people to try them out, I'll give it a shot. I'm in NW PA, but dont have a shop or anything like that... just a bunch of hunting buddies..


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm in Ohio and am interested.Thanks.

DJ  

www.bowmanhunter.com


----------



## 3dsteve (Jun 12, 2002)

im in TN and would like to give it a try


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

NE Pa. here and interested in trying out and helping if I can in any way. Also could cover Southern Tier of NY.

Jeff


----------



## bowhunt_pro (Dec 31, 2003)

*Pro Staff Application*

CLICK FOR PRO STAFF APPLICATION


----------



## 2500HD (Apr 5, 2004)

Does this link Team G-Bow work for anyone? I have tried on a couple different computers and Dan even e-mailed me a link but still have no idea what product/products he is talking about. I would probably be interested and could probably help out if I knew what it was!


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

*What about Ontario Canada?*

Are you looking for staff north of the border?

Thanks...Serge P.


----------



## HoytShooter88 (Oct 5, 2004)

I am in Ohio also,I will make sure I fill out the app.


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Man, we out West always get the shaft, when it comes to things like this!!!  Oh well, y'all come out here to hunt elk, at least we don't have to travel far.


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

let me know when you are ready for Wyoming, I have been looking for good scents for me and my shop.


----------



## bowhunt_pro (Dec 31, 2003)

We're happy to take applications from all states and provinces. At some point we may expand on this program. 

Click here for Pro Staff Application 

Find out more about G-Bow click here


----------



## bowhunt_pro (Dec 31, 2003)

Pro Staff Application


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

2500HD said:


> Does this link Team G-Bow work for anyone? I have tried on a couple different computers and Dan even e-mailed me a link but still have no idea what product/products he is talking about. I would probably be interested and could probably help out if I knew what it was!


Yup, it works.


----------



## CTBowMan (Dec 7, 2004)

*Ready to support in CT*

When you decide to expand into Connecticut, I'll be ready, I submitted my application! Thanks -- Van


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Again us folks here in North Carolina are left out in the cold on a deal like this , thanks alot !


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

I filled out a pro staff & dealer app. & sent it to you. Let me know what you think. Thanks.....George


----------



## bowhunt_pro (Dec 31, 2003)

Pro Staff Application


----------



## longbeard0309 (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm in KY and interested in seeing your products. I filled out app on you website.

Dave


----------



## bowhunt_pro (Dec 31, 2003)

The Pro Staff Program has been finalized. Selected members will be notified by e-mail. You are all invited to visit us at the Deer and Turkey Expo's in Bloomington Illinois on Feb 25-27, Columbus Ohio on March 18-20 and Madison Wisconsin on April 8-10. Please continue to send us applications and we will continue to review them The application can be found online Pro Staff Application


----------



## bowhunt_pro (Dec 31, 2003)

Please feel free to continue to submit applications on the above link!


----------



## Bowhunter 4Life (Dec 19, 2003)

West Virginia here! Shoot me a pm with more info


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Tenn. but not Arkansas.........


----------

